# Java - SQL - escape Methode



## GuenniFD (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Gibt es eine "escape" Methode mit der ich einen übergebenen String escapen kann, also wenn in dem String z.B. ein \ ist, soll ein \\ erzeugt werden, damit es als SQL Anweisung verwertbar ist.
Habe leider über google und Referenz nichts gefunden und hoffe mir kann jemand behilflich sein.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
MFG
Chris


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Schau dir mal die Jakarta Commons an 
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/lang/api/org/apache/commons/lang/StringEscapeUtils.html

 gruss Tom


----------

